# Hi I am considering of having a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront aquarium to make i



## TRDTRD (May 26, 2012)

Hi

I am considering of having a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront aquarium to make it a marine tank and put a clown fish in it. Does a 210l/h internal filter with mechanical filtration only be enough for a marine setup?

Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You don't need a mechanical filter on a Salt Water tank. You need 1.5lbs of Live Rock per gallon. And a clown fish is to big for that tank.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

X2


----------

